# Uber hits an all time low today



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber went down to $28.08

https://www.thestreet.com/investing...o-turn-a-profit-by-2021-shares-slide-15153274


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Profit by 2021?

self driving cars are just 2 years away?

uber profits are just 2 years away?

sorry but...

When the liar speaks all I hear is lies.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Burn baby burn.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

The fish always rots from the Head!!!!!!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Uber went down to $28.08
> 
> https://www.thestreet.com/investing...o-turn-a-profit-by-2021-shares-slide-15153274


It appears it's that time of the year again. Time to begin yet another round of mass layoffs for all those over entitled, six figure salaried Millennial employees at 1455 Market St in sunny San Francisco... :laugh:


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Let the mother****er burn.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Uber went down to $28.08
> 
> https://www.thestreet.com/investing...o-turn-a-profit-by-2021-shares-slide-15153274


And here's to hoping it will drop much farther on Wednesday November 6 2019 when the lock up is over. Fortunately for them it seems that anyone who works for corporate is greedy to the core with no morals or ethics (must be characteristics to be hired by them) thus they may not sell thinking that the stock will increase. To all who have invested I hope you are burned as you have contibuted to a company that has learned to increasingly exploit drivers at the expense of the drivers and society as a whole.


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

Since their IPO went public their stocks have not stopped dropping. I notice this trend when any company goes public they they usually always tend to crash and burn. One of my riders who owned some business mentioned he always loved when his competition did this as it meant his business would thrive as the other went out of business. He said "as soon as an IPO goes public it's as if the company suddenly forgot how to business and start making stupid decisions." So my question is why would a company do this if this is usually the end result?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Charbenji said:


> Since their IPO went public their stocks have not stopped dropping. I notice this trend when any company goes public they they usually always tend to crash and burn. One of my riders who owned some business mentioned he always loved when his competition did this as it meant his business would thrive as the other went out of business. He said "as soon as an IPO goes public it's as if the company suddenly forgot how to business and start making stupid decisions." So my question is why would a company do this if this is usually the end result?


To sell their piece of the company and dump it on new investors.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> It appears it's that time of the year again. Time to begin yet another round of mass layoffs for all those over entitled, six figure salaried Millennial employees at 1455 Market St in sunny San Francisco... :laugh:


Will they provide " UBER KITTENS" for LAYOFF DAY ?


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Charbenji said:


> Since their IPO went public their stocks have not stopped dropping. I notice this trend when any company goes public they they usually always tend to crash and burn. One of my riders who owned some business mentioned he always loved when his competition did this as it meant his business would thrive as the other went out of business. He said "as soon as an IPO goes public it's as if the company suddenly forgot how to business and start making stupid decisions." So my question is why would a company do this if this is usually the end result?


It can definitely be used as a cash grab to leave the investors holding the bag as the execs run off with all of the money. Some IPOs are designed to go bankrupt. It seems to work into a vulture capitalism formula that is only good for a handful of people.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Let the [email protected]@@@er burn.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Imagine all of the sad sacks on this board that are in for a huge disappointment when they figure out that their earnings are tied to Uber's stock.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Imagine all of the sad sacks on this board that are in for a huge disappointment when they figure out that their earnings are tied to Uber's stock.


Drivers Subsidise Uber


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Imagine all of the sad sacks on this board that are in for a huge disappointment when they figure out that their earnings are tied to Uber's stock.


I'm pretty sure my earnings will increase when uber dies, but then again i drive a taxi


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

The unfortunate aspect of rideshare is the unnecessary middleman. We all have google nav. We all can get licensed and insured commercially. The only thing they do is find the nearest driver. Pretty useless.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Remember when Uber claimed to be worth $120B?


Market Cap47.832B


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

nouberipo said:


> And here's to hoping it will drop much farther on Wednesday November 6 2019 when the lock up is over. Fortunately for them it seems that anyone who works for corporate is greedy to the core with no morals or ethics (must be characteristics to be hired by them) thus they may not sell thinking that the stock will increase. To all who have invested I hope you are burned as you have contibuted to a company that has learned to increasingly exploit drivers at the expense of the drivers and society as a whole.


Wrong. it won't go more than 1-2% below today's low of $27.90.

And what drivel are you yapping about driver exploitation? Uber ain't your best friend or uncle. it's a business accountable to its investors and is legally obligated to work in the best interests of its shareholders.

buy a 10 year old car, drive smart, and you can do well. stop with this trash talk of driver exploitation. no one's pointing a gun to your head and making you drive. if you can't do anything better with your life, accept the fact you're a loser and stop deflecting blame on to uber. Grow up!



Charbenji said:


> Since their IPO went public their stocks have not stopped dropping. I notice this trend when any company goes public they they usually always tend to crash and burn. One of my riders who owned some business mentioned he always loved when his competition did this as it meant his business would thrive as the other went out of business. He said "as soon as an IPO goes public it's as if the company suddenly forgot how to business and start making stupid decisions." So my question is why would a company do this if this is usually the end result?


stock isn't dropping because of management missteps. it's because analysts LOVE spreading negative propoganda, so the share price falls, thus enabling their paid clients to scoop up shares on the low, that have been sold by gullible investors.

Recall FB? analysts said the same thing - it is no longer cool, people are quitting fb. blah blah. from its ipo price of 38, it crashed to a tad below 20, now 7 short years later, it's nearly 200. that's 10 fold increase in 7 years!!

Also remember amazon?
analysts said the same thing - it will never make a profit! now guess what? It makes profits consistently and its founder has dethroned bill gates.

uber was the 4th largest ipo in history. it is already profitable in its core RIDES business, the losses are from the other 4 divisions - Eats, frieght, autonomous research, and "other bets". And of course, from stock based compensation. the core Rides business is not just profitable already, but its profits cover the ENTIRE corporate overheads!!

plus it has 12 bn in cash in the bank.
no analyst mentions this. 
all they talk is doom and gloom.
Why?
because they want the share price to fall, so their paid clients get in cheap - they did the same thing with other big IPOs. they know Uber is heavily undervalued and will rise massively in its share price, and simply want to get in on the cheap.

yes, uber is heavily undervalued. no one is gonna sell on nov 6 lockup expiration. it's just short sellers spreading fear. expect a short squeeze and a price rise in the next few days.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber ain't Facebook and Uber ain't Amazon. It's not even close. Facebook and Amazon had a path to profitability.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Remember when Uber claimed to be worth $120B?
> 
> 
> Market Cap47.832B


30% of what they MIS REPRESENTED AS.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Public Service Contribution-a related story:

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/...the-biggest-problems-right-now-204232468.html


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Uber ain't Facebook and Uber ain't Amazon. It's not even close. Facebook and Amazon had a path to profitability.


Uber could be profitable if they would cut their money losers. They made about a half billion profit in rideshare just for the last quarter.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Uber could be profitable if they would cut their money losers. They made about a half billion profit in rideshare just for the last quarter.


rofl


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Imagine all of the sad sacks on this board that are in for a huge disappointment when they figure out that their earnings are tied to Uber's stock.


considering most drivers are making below minimum wage it is difficult to understand the "huge disappointment" as it cannot get much lower in terms of earnings. Earnings of drivers has no relationship to the stock price albeit it would if there was more room for them to increase their take-rate which obviously there is not. Is your job safe with the sell off Uber troll?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Public Service Contribution-a related story:
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/...the-biggest-problems-right-now-204232468.html


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

? :roflmao:?


Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Remember when Uber claimed to be worth $120B?
> 
> 
> Market Cap47.832B


Lower market cap means more take home money in your pocket for you, Uber execs!

? :roflmao:?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

And today Uber hit another all time low of $25.58.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Slim Pete said:


> Wrong. it won't go more than 1-2% below today's low of $27.90.
> 
> And what drivel are you yapping about driver exploitation? Uber ain't your best friend or uncle. it's a business accountable to its investors and is legally obligated to work in the best interests of its shareholders.
> 
> ...


Are you actually as mathematically challenged as your avatar would imply.
1-2% lower than 27.90 would be a low of between 27.62 and 27.34.

I know I am, kind of, hind sighting this on you as the drop, and sells that have driven it, has already happened. But, you really didn't see that happening? Really?

Oh, and if anyone bought 1000 shares at IPO 45.00 (think they actually started their offer at 42.00 but, keep it simple right) and bought today another 1000 shares at the low point of 26.00 Your average share price would be 35.50
So, you do start making money after it rebounds over 35.50 of course to double your money it has to hit 71.00 a share (not impossible but long off as long as the idiots running the show continue running the 1.1billion dollar last quarter loss aspects of the company).

If, and only if, they dump all the BS that generates ZERO dollars in revenue and fire EVERY single person in those areas with no parachutes, then they can be a profitable business much faster.
However, if they do that in a fast fashion, laying of Thousands, actually over 10,000 over paid dead weights, the hit to their stock will send it into the single digits...which isn't so bad for investors willing to keep buying on the downturn.

If, you had the 2000 shares at 34.00 average and it were to hit 9.00 a share and you bought another 2000 shares at that point you would be in for.
45,000 1000
26,000 1000
18,000 2000 
or
89,000 4000 
which is only 22.25 a share.
Meaning you start making money as soon as it rebounds to over 22.25 a share and double when it hits 44.50

But, I am betting Dara isn't that slick and that they remain unprofitable for a much slower and stable decline with a bottom share price before eventual profitability begins (no, not because of Owning an expensive to maintain fleet of SDCs) as they pair down the loss leading sections slowly.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Remember when Uber claimed to be worth $120B?
> 
> 
> Market Cap47.832B


That was a blend of greed and hype and wild fantasy.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Charbenji said:


> Since their IPO went public their stocks have not stopped dropping. I notice this trend when any company goes public they they usually always tend to crash and burn. One of my riders who owned some business mentioned he always loved when his competition did this as it meant his business would thrive as the other went out of business. He said "as soon as an IPO goes public it's as if the company suddenly forgot how to business and start making stupid decisions." So my question is why would a company do this if this is usually the end result?


Fakebook went the same way. But it's stock price eventually recovered. Especially once Zukerberg found a viable/profitable business model from data mining exploitation of FB community personal info. Selling your private info to the highest bidder and stalking you with cancerous ads based on your browsing habits.

Oh wait. That one actually produces a practical service that is highly differentiated on the market. On a proprietary platform that the consumer actually finds indispensable. And which other copy cat cockroach competitor knock offs have yet to successfully compete with or duplicate to date..... :laugh:



tohunt4me said:


> Will they provide " UBER KITTENS" for LAYOFF DAY ?


No dammit. Kittens will be soon following their eminent predecessors Monsieur non SBux Bohemian coffee, Monsieur customized organic snacks, Monsieur Salary Bonuses, Joe the typewriter maintenance man, the clueless Monsieur Aviaire Dodo, and the most unfortunate Monsieur Lézard TRex on that widely traveled road to oblivion.

Now cease and desist with your bipolar trolling here pls. This thread is dedicated to the ruminations of serious anti Uber trolls. :smiles:


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> And today Uber hit another all time low of $25.58.


I'll personally panic when it hits $10. That's the event horizon of penny stock territory.

This has brought a tear to my eye.....

http://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/05/uber...-be-muted-because-many-shares-are-in-red.html


----------



## Hpil77 (Feb 7, 2019)

Slim Pete said:


> Wrong. it won't go more than 1-2% below today's low of $27.90.
> 
> And what drivel are you yapping about driver exploitation? Uber ain't your best friend or uncle. it's a business accountable to its investors and is legally obligated to work in the best interests of its shareholders.
> 
> ...


Is not that you make big mistake greedy crap company should be take care drivers first


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

It's even lower today. We need some kind of soundtrack to this.






Yep, that's better.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Uber went down to $28.08
> 
> https://www.thestreet.com/investing...o-turn-a-profit-by-2021-shares-slide-15153274


If you held Apple or other gold standard stocks from there start you would've experienced a lot of volatility along the way. For me this is a long-term hold. I wish I had bought it at 28 instead of 45, but what can you do?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> If you held Apple or other gold standard stocks from there start you would've experienced a lot of volatility along the way. For me this is a long-term hold. I wish I had bought it at 28 instead of 45, but what can you do?


Long term hold at $45??!! That was painful just to read.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I borrowed and sold at $31, bought and returned at $26ish and turned a massive profit in 7 days.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Well... at least there's little chance of a hostile takeover for the Uber execs in spite of the stock falling through the floor.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> If you held Apple or other gold standard stocks from there start you would've experienced a lot of volatility along the way. For me this is a long-term hold. I wish I had bought it at 28 instead of 45, but what can you do?












For starters, Uber is NOT on the same plane of existence as Apple. Therefore it is NOT A "GOLD STOCK". WTH were you thinking?!? 

Uber simply lacks any innovative or proprietary sustaining tech that would warrant going long (as in years) on this dumpster fire regardless of the stock price. There's no "riding this stock out" the way you could with a prolific and genuine IT company the likes of Google, Fakebook or ultra diversified Amazon. If anything, NOW would be the time to waste money and buy. Because all the #yoloswag white collar gamblers and hustlers on Wall Street, their global billionaire MNC investor peers, and hedge fund manager playas have clearly jumped the gun on you. Simpy by default of being EARLY investors with preferential treatment to buy A level stocks at the cheapest price the likes of Softbank.

Even if these billionaire #yoloswag playas lost money, odds are some still managed to make out like bandits. With whatever marginal, differential windfalls they made hedging on puts and/or taking short positions on this damned stock based on the lockup expiry date.

Have you been even following market trends since Uber's IPO? Because you simply cannot make this up:

The 6 month outlook: Note the global peak at $46.38 on Jun 28 this year. Then note the 52 month averages below (were it appears you bought on the higher cap end):










...and now the imploded valuation these last 5 days in wake of SoftBank's $6.2B seismic quake....












> .....The losses call into question the billionaire founder Son's deal-making approach just as he's trying to raise an even larger successor to his $100 billion Vision Fund. The investment vehicle had been a driver of profit growth at SoftBank, contributing over $14 billion in mostly paper gains over the past two years. Now, the shrinking valuation of Uber and WeWork, once among the brightest stars in the SoftBank constellation, raises the prospects of more writedowns in the Vision Fund's portfolio with its high exposure to businesses that prioritize growth over profitability.......


Source:
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...6-5-billion-operating-loss-on-wework-and-uber
What can you do? Try to find the inner strength to walk away? That future doesn't look upwardly mobile for that stock price trend based on the non-profitable business model that has propped up Uber. And Softbank's subsequent confessions to date.

Protip: _In that ongoing struggle between you and the world, bet on the world. The House Murphy's Law always wins._


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I borrowed and sold at $31, bought and returned at $26ish and turned a massive profit in 7 days.


Very good timing!! Are you going to try that strategy again?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> View attachment 375129
> 
> 
> For starters, Uber is NOT on the same plane of existence as Apple. Therefore it is NOT A "GOLD STOCK". WTH were you thinking?!?
> ...


Who knows where Uber will go? To me this is the kind of of investment where you buy it and stick it in a draw for 10 years. You don't check the price every day. If you did that with Apple or MS you'd go insane.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

That was exactly my point. Apple and M$ are GENUINE IT companies, with GENUINE propriety/innovative technologies, which the consumer GENUINELY desires, because of fierce brand loyalty. And because they're legitimate IT companies which GENUINELY manufacture IT technology for the consumer at competitive prices, then this gives them GENUINE market differentiation in the IT industry.

Unlike Uber. Which since it's incorporation, is NOT a GENUINE IT company, produces no known GENUINE propriety/innovative technologies, and is GENUINELY lacking in every category of the above. For the last year, Amazon stock price has ranged between $1307 - $2035. Despite being labeled a "growing" IT company, Uber's was 2 orders of magnitude smaller at $47.08 - $25.58.

In other words, what are the odds of fan boy Apple consumers choosing a Samsung Galaxy over their iPhone---even if it were being offered for free? Because they not only believe the product is superior by means of technology (which it actually is) but it's mostly because they're loyal to their Apple brand. And most likely loyal to a lot of other Apple brand products like Macs, iPads etc etc over any heretical Microsoft/Win OS tainted brand.

Murphy's Law says they they'll be happily surfing their iPhones and/or other electronic Apple gadgets. For the cheapest rideshare platform prices while you're Ubering them to their destination.

Hell, the cheapest of them would be probably comparing Uber v Lyft surges on said iPhones long before you decided to let that that pax ping roll on Uber. Shortly before you switch off the Uber app for Lyft, because that's where all the pax action appears to be at that moment.

Amazon recently sustained a 36% nose dive to their stock price due to global expansion growing pains. Uber's "growth" caused a 46% drop while it was trying to consolidate it's expenses (by means of short changing the driver base). Amazon can withstand losses due to under performing stock over the next year based on it's higher stock valuation, profitable operations, and lucrative assets owned. Uber cannot.

Fakebook also had its issues during launch. But FB lacks the ball and chain overhead that a couple million or so underpaid contract drivers to promote their platform. Like Google (another GENUINE IT company) the cost of FB customer acquisition for their virtual platform since FB's incorporation has been basically FREE. Uber doesn't have this luxury, since it's customer acquisition model literally depends on an operationally expensive, cumbersome, global 3 million+ driver base to promote said platform. And a highly subjective and completely inaccurate 5 star driver rating system. Which is very prejudicial and punitive towards the very assets needed to promote their platform in the first place.

TL;DR Apple, Amazon, FB and M$ are real companies which inspire fierce brand loyalty. Uber does not, because Uber pax would switch to Lyft, smaller competitors (or even cabs) in a heart beat if Lyft or these rideshare alts offered them the cheaper surge/ride. The fact is consumer brand loyalty translates into consistent sales revenue, which is necessary for company growth. The more customers are loyal to your brand, the more stable your company's growth rate. Which means the healthier your company's bottom line and the stronger your stock performance for the future.....

For your sake, I hope the market and DK's sociopath lies? Megalomaniac delusions? Prove me wrong in the future.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Very good timing!! Are you going to try that strategy again?


I may in late December.

I may not...



Cynergie said:


> TL;DR Apple, Amazon, FB and M$ are real companies which inspire fierce brand loyalty. Uber does not, because Uber pax would switch to Lyft, smaller competitors (or even cabs) in a heart beat if Lyft or these rideshare alts offered them the cheaper surge/ride. The fact is consumer brand loyalty translates into consistent sales revenue, which is necessary for company growth. The more customers are loyal to your brand, the more stable your company's growth rate. Which means the healthier your company's bottom line and the stronger your stock performance for the future.....
> 
> For your sake, I hope the market and DK's sociopath lies? Megalomaniac delusions? Prove me wrong in the future.


What's amazing is how quickly these "loyal" uber/lyft customers will jump into a taxi during a surge, of course i drive a taxi so i see that phenomenon for myself all the time.

I'm a CocaCola person, Pepsi being on sale won't cause me to buy Pepsi, I'll pay more for CocaCola.

That's the textbook definition of brand loyalty.

$1.00 less will cause someone to jump between uber/lyft or even a taxi. The customers all pretty much know it's the same drivers between both companies anyway.

That is a textbook example of non existent brand loyalty.

Uber has pissed away so much money, with zero brand loyalty,

All it would take is lower prices from taxis at the airports to gut uber's business there, that's pretty much any airport, anywhere....

I know there are (and were) a lot of slimy cab companies but the crap uber (and the bottom 1% of drivers) does puts the slimiest of them to shame.

I think it's over for uber, as they lose the price edge (forcing profitability) and employee classification (seems like the ball is rolling pretty hard in that regard) the price edge is vanishing rapidly. Even in Orlando, home of the worst uber pay rates in the country, the price edge is vanishing quickly. When it goes their market share will disappear rapidly.

Sure there might be die hard uberites, but i don't that ever described most of the customer base.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Profit by 2021?
> 
> self driving cars are just 2 years away?
> 
> ...


It's sad when drivers would prefer Travis over this current CEO slime.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Sadly it didn't crash and burn as much as I had hoped on the 6th... I don't get it ....this company can't make a penny and people keep throwing hard earned money at it... It's seriously fuched up....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Sadly it didn't crash and burn as much as I had hoped on the 6th... I don't get it ....this company can't make a penny and people keep throwing hard earned money at it... It's seriously fuched up....


Uber and Lyft's stocks are going to be pump and dump stocks.


----------

